# Skinny men



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

By asking this, I'm not setting out to judge anyone, but I'm kind of surprised.

I'm aware that muscular men have always been deemed the "ideal" for women... but just recently, I'm seeing more places making out that skinny men aren't JUST a kind of in the middle, "average", but rather the LEAST attractive type of build to the average woman. No offence intended, but I thought it was generally obesity that was considered to be the "ugly" or "undesirable" physical build (I also understand being seriously anorexic isn't good either, but that's an extreme).

Now, I'm wondering this because I'm a skinny guy... not anorexic, but certainly skinnier than many. I have a fast metabolism and can't put on weight easily. Because I'm on the shorter side, I'm aware that the combination makes me look younger than I am and less manly, that's something I've come to terms with. But today, for an example, I saw a girl on Facebook write this, and it was even "liked" by a girl who used to fancy me (as well as many others) - "There's nothing worse than skinny boys -.-" Other times, I've seen several people on here use "the short and skinny man" as the primary example of a male who will be prone to failure with women.

So to be honest, truthful answers on this would do me a service. Is THIS why I'm failing? All this time skinny has been considered the EPITOME of what women don't like physically? I've had many mixed responses, I get some interest (more than I have in earlier years, to be fair - is this because my build suits me personally?), I've been told my face is handsome... but there's a big difference between not being totally perfect, and an icon of what's considered a mainstream definition of ugly. It would confirm the years of mockery, rejection and negative treatment I've received, and teach me to just not bother because I'll know where I stand. Please, try and speak for the majority, and not individual opinions. Thanks.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you need to get off of Facebook, lol. To answer your question, no, skinny guys are not the epitome of ugly. They can be very sexy indeed.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Because if one girls says it, means every believes it. I'd say the opposite and say that women are more attracted to skinny guys than muscular guys. Just ask the girls here.


----------



## KumaKhameleon (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm a naturally skinny girl with a fast metabolism and have seen the same reactions from people. Some people that say skinny girls are not attractive. Some say they are.

You said, "Please, try and speak for the majority, and not individual opinions."

Problem with that is, the old saying really does hold true, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder." There is no possible way to speak for the majority, since the _majority_ is simply a mass collection of _individuals_.

So while it's true that some girls may not find skinny guys attractive, it's also true that some find them extremely attractive. I'm one of the girls who finds skinny guys to be the most aesthetically pleasing of all body types. That said, for me, personality is still *WAY* more important than physical appearance. If you're skinny and a jerk, then hit the road. If you're chubby and kind/sweet then come on over! I, like many people I'm sure, am far more interested in true connection and companionship than having a trophy to parade around town with.

So don't beat yourself up about your body type, since it's not something you can really change. Some people will find you attractive, while some others may not. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

The only women I've found that dislike skinny guys are usually very overweight. They are big beefy gals so they want big brawny men. And pretty much all girls like a guy who is in good shape, so if you're Skeletor then yeah chicks are likely to be more attracted to a guy with at least some muscle merely for practical purposes.

I think most women don't care or are probably quite attracted to skinny men. Especially the artsy intellectual chicks that tend to go for men who seem more feminine.

If it really bothers you that you're super skinny you can try adding 1kcal to your daily consumption and lift some weights. I used to be 6'3 155lbs and I felt like Jack the Pumpkin King, so I forced myself to consume more calories and I lifted weights for a little over a month was all and I'm 178lbs now. I would like to be around 200-210 at my height.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I've become convinced that skinny vs. muscular vs. a little bigger isn't the main issue in physical attraction. I think just as much has to do with the way you walk (your gait), posture, size of limbs in relation to torso, shoulder-to-waist ratio, muscle _distribution_ (however much one weighs), bow-legged vs. knock-kneed vs. straight-legged, and tons of other subtle factors. I know that I've seen girls who I wouldn't describe as my ideal in terms of weight, but just had something about them physically that was incredibly attractive...and vice versa.

Unfortunately, most of these things are less controllable than weight.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Some women prefer muscular guys while others prefer skinny guys. /thread


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love skinny guys and I'm definitely not the only one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like skinny but it's still way better than obese.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I really dont get why people are so obsessed with body shapes
Unless its like 20 or 400 pounds,the face is waay more important imo


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Eye of the Beholder


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i will only date someone who weighs less than 100 lbs. how else am i supposed to pick up a girl (or guy).


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

I thought the 'skinny guy' body type was getting more attention these days.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I like that I'm skinny. It's never bothered me for some reason.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the honest responses, it's put my mind at ease somewhat.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not a woman so I don't know, but if being skinny bothers you, then you can do something about it.
I had an insanely fast metabolism and I was toothpick like. I was your typical hard-gaining ectomorph.
But by working out hard and eating right, I gained some significant lean body mass.

If gaining some muscle will increase your confidence, then do it! But do it for yourself and not for the girls. You have to feel comfortable with yourself.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I think being a skinny guy is sort of like being a woman with small breasts. Most guys prefer larger breasts, but wouldn't turn down a girl with small breasts if she otherwise seemed cool. Likewise, most girls prefer an athletic body-type, but wouldn't turn down a skinny guy if he otherwise seemed cool. Being skinny may handicap you a little bit, but it definately doesn't doom you to lonliness. If it really bothers you, maybe you can increase your caloric intake and start a resistance training problem. It'll take some effort, but it'll be worth it if you feel that insecure about your current body type.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Everyone has their preferences. I've heard many women say, "Oh, he's way to skinny. YUCK!" while describing a guy, but I've also heard others who find skinny attractive. 

I'd personally love to gain 20 - 30lbs just to get out of the ''skinny zone''. I've never heard anyone knock someone for being ''average'' in weight.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

It's better than being fat.

;_;


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Skinny is better than fat. The only reason some women like muscular guys is because of the way muscles feel hard I would assume -just like some people like soft bodies.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

We're not very desirable. I'm rather slim as I do a lot of walking. My fear of the gym prevents me from doing much about it. Otherwise I would put in the time and effort to better myself physically.. I get told I have broad shoulders and to take advantage of them but you couldn't get me into a gym at gun point. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr Blues said:


> We're not very desirable. I'm rather slim as I do a lot of walking. My fear of the gym prevents me from doing much about it. Otherwise I would put in the time and effort to better myself physically.. I get told I have broad shoulders and to take advantage of them but you couldn't get me into a gym at gun point. Not a chance in hell.


Speak for yourself. I'm totally desirable. :yes

Maybe :blank


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr Blues said:


> We're not very desirable. I'm rather slim as I do a lot of walking. My fear of the gym prevents me from doing much about it. Otherwise I would put in the time and effort to better myself physically.. I get told I have broad shoulders and to take advantage of them but you couldn't get me into a gym at gun point. Not a chance in hell.


As if! I love. love. love. love. love. skinny guys. It's my preference, they drive me crazy. It's not like I would turn down other people and body sizes (because I'm not that shallow), but just how most guys have a preference for females, it's my preference in males.

OP- Seriously, don't feel down on yourself. I'm crazy about them.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The 'skinny is better than being fat' retort comes across so pejoratively. It's such a backhanded compliment. I'm skinny and I've had girls of all 3 major body types interested in me. However, I feel way more confident after months of gaining muscle mass and strength. I like to be useful in a heavy-lifting kind of way. It underscores my masculinity. When I'm at my skinniest (right now), I don't really stress about it, but I do feel a lot less confident in my body. Now that I'm working and making money again, I can finally pay for more food. I'm excited about lifting weights again.


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

I am 6‘1 around 165 pounds and I get compliments and looks from women all the time. However I do get the “you need to put on some weight“ comment too but most of those women think fat dudes=healthy.


----------

